# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Ndërrimori XII...

## Çaushi

*Po hap temen e re, e vjetra qenka mbyllur nga Moderatori...
Ju pershendes te gjithve... duke ju deshiruar argetim te mbare....*


*TALEB...A...KAMISH...
*
*Këngëtare e jona...

Zgjidhja------?*

----------


## anita340

> *Po hap temen e re, e vjetra qenka mbyllur nga Moderatori...
> Ju pershendes te gjithve... duke ju deshiruar argetim te mbare....*
> 
> 
> *TALEB...A...KAMISH...
> *
> *Këngëtare e jona...
> 
> Zgjidhja------?*


Me fat tema e re! Pershendetje Çaush!
*
ALMA BEKTASHI!*

----------


## Çaushi

> Me fat tema e re! Pershendetje Çaush!
> *
> ALMA BEKTASHI!*


Faleminderit per urimin, te lumte per zgjidhjen!
Një ndërrimor per Ty....

*U...MAL...SADIKU...*

*Historia do shkruhet edhe me emrin Tënd...
e njohim me emrin "Gjenerali i Luftës"!

Zgjidhja------?*

----------


## Çaushi

*LETE...S...KABASHI...*

*Këngëtare e jona...

Zgjidhja------------?*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Urime Çaush...suksese nuk do mungojnë, si gjithmonë, "sofra" jonë është e bereqetshme...*

*MELIT FERKI,
REFIK M. TELI,
Z përgjegj nga gëzimi -
Këtu kërkohet pasqyrimi!

Zgjidhja?.....................*

----------


## Foleja_

> *Urime Çaush...suksese nuk do mungojnë, si gjithmonë, "sofra" jonë është e bereqetshme...*
> 
> *MELIT FERKI,
> REFIK M. TELI,
> Z përgjegj nga gëzimi -
> Këtu kërkohet pasqyrimi!
> 
> Zgjidhja?.....................*


Pershendetje z.Agim 
*

Reflektimi*

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Pershendetje z.Agim 
> *
> 
> Reflektimi*



*Përshëndetje Foleja, mbrëmje të këndshme...
*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*SALI P. TARA,
Më ndiejnë shqisa -
Këtu fshehet krisa!

Zgjidhja?................*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*IMIR F. MERO,
U përgjegj nga gëzimi -
Këtu fshehet ndryshimi!

Zgjidhja?......................*

----------


## Station

> *IMIR F. MERO,
> U përgjegj nga gëzimi -
> Këtu fshehet ndryshimi!
> 
> Zgjidhja?......................*


*REFORMIMI*........përshëndetje z.Agim.

----------


## Station

> *SALI P. TARA,
> Më ndiejnë shqisa -
> Këtu fshehet krisa!
> 
> Zgjidhja?................*


*PLASARITA...*

----------


## Enkeleu

> Faleminderit per urimin, te lumte per zgjidhjen!
> Një ndërrimor per Ty....
> 
> *U...MAL...SADIKU...*
> 
> *Historia do shkruhet edhe me emrin Tënd...
> e njohim me emrin "Gjenerali i Luftës"!
> 
> Zgjidhja------?*


Përshëndetje Çaush 

I madhi  gjeneral *Kudusi Lame ?!*

Shpresoj të më falë *anita* që ia "mora " këtë ndërrimor  :Lulja3:

----------


## Çaushi

> Përshëndetje Çaush 
> 
> I madhi  gjeneral *Kudusi Lame ?!*
> 
> Shpresoj të më falë *anita* që ia "mora " këtë ndërrimor



Pershendetje Mik!
Mire bere qe u ktheve ne forum, na  ke mungu ...mire bere edhe qe ia "more radhen" Anites, sepse u vonua  :me dylbi:  
Mire bere edhe qe e gjete gjeneralin e famshem tonin...ku diku e hasim me mbiemrin *LAMA* e diku me* LAME*....faleminderit Mik!

----------


## Çaushi

*MILOSAO...NJ...LEKA...*

*Këngëtarë i Ynë...

Zgjidhja---------?*

----------


## Nete

Per aniten,per Enkeleun krejt me njofsi edhe ketu  :pa dhembe:

----------


## thirsty

> *MILOSAO...NJ...LEKA...*
> 
> *Këngëtarë i Ynë...
> 
> Zgjidhja---------?*


Selami Kolonja?

----------


## Çaushi

> Per aniten,per Enkeleun krejt me njofsi edhe ketu


Nuk te lem me "vaj ne buze" as Ty Nete...qe nje me te njofshem edhe per Ty... :buzeqeshje: 


*OR...ALBAN...O... VAHIDE...*

*Këngëtare e jona...

Zgjidhja------------?*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*EMRIRA REP,
Këtë ndërrimor, ia fali me mall -
Netës, si shfaqje të parë!

Zgjidhja?....................................*

----------


## Çaushi

> Selami Kolonja?


Bukur thirsty, i sakte je te lumte...edhe nje per Ty...

*A...UJ...PERXHI...KUBA...*

*Regjisor, skenarist 
dhe aktor i mirënjohur shqiptar.

Zgjidhja----------?*

----------


## Enkeleu

> *EMRIRA REP,
> Këtë ndërrimor, ia fali me mall -
> Netës, si shfaqje të parë!
> 
> Zgjidhja?....................................*


*
Premiera ?!*

----------

